# Who was/is the best comedian?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well we all have/had our favorite, so who was yours?

Wether actor/standup or any other type.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It,s the way I tell em
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

is Ken Dodd

was Tommy Cooper

female

is Victoria Woods

was Joyce Grenfell


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Iziziziziiz izzzard


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I like the old timers best.....Arthur Lowe, Eric Morecambe, Tommy Cooper and of the newbies... Peter Kay, Harry Hill, Johnny Vegas.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> Iziziziziiz izzzard


Is he?

He does not look that hard to me :wink:

How about the Comedians show
What a collection of stand ups

How about Dave Allen
Jasper carrot
Lenny Henry


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Peter Kay, Angus Deayton, _Victor Meldrew_ Victoria Woods, _Frazier_ _and Niales_, Paul Merton


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think you probably have to categorise them. You can't really compare the raconteurs (Carrot, Connelly, Izzard, Allen) with the one-liners (Tommy Cooper, most of The Comedians e.g. Frank Carson) with the comic actors (Arthur Lowe).

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Gerald
I did not try to compare the various types and do not think you have to. I thought I had left it open to state whoever you liked from any section. We habve had suggestions from more than one category.
Unless you/they would prefer to categorize them?

Steve


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Billy Conelly and Dave Allen


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I didn't categorise mine only into oldies and newbies. They are just people that made and still make me laugh.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Just thought of 

Freddie Star
Jimmy Tarbuck
Richard Prior

Who was the guy (chubby-ish with a beard, popular when Jasper carrot was on the tv/club/cabaret circuit?

Steve


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Bob Hope, Tony Hancock, Tommy Cooper, Norman Wisdom, Ronnie Barker, Eric Morcambe, and lots more :!:

Paul


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Check out Will Hay's films, they are very funny!! (I am still under fifty, honest!)


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Laurel and Hardy


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Comic actors for me must include Leonard Rossiter, Alastair Sim and Terry-Thomas. Best overall funny man would be Tommy Cooper.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Laurel & hardy,The good life & Dads army spring to my mind.

*DON'T PANIC* :lol: :lol:

PHIL


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

George Bush!!!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Peter Kay.

and I use to like watching open all hours


Richard...


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Bob Monkhouse... very fast, amazing memory and very funny planned patter

Arthur Askey ... a really funny guy when performing live

Bob Newhart... made me laugh so much that I wore the recording out, the driving insrtuctor story still makes me laugh


Mike


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

My top 3, in no particular order

Peter Kay
Ronnie Barker 
Billy Connelly

Although it has to be said, I have lots of other favourites too; John Cleese and Jack Dee are two definately worth a mention...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Big tommy cooper fan.the man was special.thank you very much :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Chubby Brown....crude rude but oh so funny.

Johnny F


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

What a great thread, just reading through it reminds me of some of their funny jokes and makes me smile. 

Keep them coming!


----------

